# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Где могут запускатся трояны при работе с браузерами

## GrAlexI

Я поймал троян Trojan.Win32.Inject.bkiu как говорит KAV. Вылечится - вылечился, но у моего роственика наподобе проблема при работе с браузером происходит переадрисатся на зараженный ссайт.

Я не разу не встечался с таким видом вурусов и как посмотреть это становится популярным. 
Кто может расказать или дать ссылку, на то откуда могут запускатся такие вирусы или трояны при работе с браузером? Это хотелось узнать, чтобы самостоятельно вылавливать их!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Алибек Жамантаев

они модифицируют файл hosts тем самым это и происходит но не все так делают

----------

